

Bill To Re-Legalize Internet Poker Coming 'In The Next Month' - escapade
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-to-re-legalize-internet-poker-coming-in-the-next-month-2009-2

======
vaksel
just because a bill is introduced, doesn't mean it'll pass, the brick and
mortar gambling industry has a pretty big lobby to make sure of it

~~~
mattmaroon
Actually that's outdated. Most of them now want in on the action. Still won't
pass though.

